# Sticky  Taming and Caring for Feral Kittens and Cats



## Jeanie

*Taming Feral Cats*

http://muttcats.com/articles/taming_ferals.htm

Please contact me if you have another informative link. Thank you!


----------



## Jeanie

This site is quite comprehensive. Good luck, and thank you for caring! 

http://muttcats.com/articles/taming_ferals.htm


----------



## Mitts & Tess

The Urban Cat League teaches you how to tame 
and socialize feral kittens to make them ready for adoption 
into homes instead of life on the streets.

Produced for the Urban Cat League (http://www.urbancatleague.org) 
with a Partners in Caring grant from the ASPCA (http://www.aspca.org).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpEcxIgMhyQ&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfraihjBNHM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP8E-yFXCT4

These are the best Youtube videos Ive come across when your trying to 
socialize feral kittens. Check out their website too. They do great work and
have great tips. They have a proven track record.


----------



## trishool

*Re: Taming Feral Cats*

Thats an interesting topic. I am going to research it for a new article. Thanks . If I find something in my research, I will let you know.


----------



## Ark & Asylum

I'm glad I looked here. We've never been able to tame 1 of our feral kitties (now 3 years old). I'm not sure she'll ever let us, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Thraxan

Mitts & Tess said:


> The Urban Cat League teaches you how to tame
> and socialize feral kittens to make them ready for adoption
> into homes instead of life on the streets.
> 
> Produced for the Urban Cat League (UrbanCatLeague)
> with a Partners in Caring grant from the ASPCA (ASPCA | Official Site for the American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals).
> 
> Tough Love: Socializing Feral Kittens (Part 1 of 3) - YouTube
> 
> Tough Love: Socializing Feral Kittens (Part 2 of 3) - YouTube
> 
> Tough Love: Socializing Feral Kittens (Part 3 of 3) - YouTube
> 
> These are the best Youtube videos Ive come across when your trying to
> socialize feral kittens. Check out their website too. They do great work and
> have great tips. They have a proven track record.


That guy is brilliant! He has so many helpful tips and has given me a lot to think about thanks!


----------

